# 60 Minutes only 30 Minutes.



## Fontzepontze (Feb 13, 2015)

Has an NFL game on CBS ever NOT gone over the time Tivo has carved out for it? Really wanted to see the whole piece about Apple but I only got the first half. This seems like a problem that Tivo should have fixed in the 90's. Am I missing something other than to just blindly record an additional hour of a show that is going to be bumped every single Sunday in football season? 

Sorry for my tone but I'm a bit miffed.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I've been having 60 minutes record an extra hour for years now. 

The local CBS affiliates don't always have a late game. So sometimes during football season it starts on time.

Oh, and they did you a favor. The interview was rather meh.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

They only need 30 minutes because 60 Minutes only tells one side of the story. 

Seriously--you need to pad football games so it shouldn't be a surprise that you need to pad what is on after a football game. I'm not sure how Tivo would automate that process--to do so they'd need to not only have current information but also instantly update every box.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Fontzepontze said:


> Has an NFL game on CBS ever NOT gone over the time Tivo has carved out for it? Really wanted to see the whole piece about Apple but I only got the first half. This seems like a problem that Tivo should have fixed in the 90's. Am I missing something other than to just blindly record an additional hour of a show that is going to be bumped every single Sunday in football season?
> 
> Sorry for my tone but I'm a bit miffed.


It's basically out of TiVo's control.

They get the guide data from Tribune Media Services (or whatever they're calling themselves these days), so if Trib doesn't push an update, neither can they.

On rare occasions the games do finish within the time CBS allots to them, and 60 Minutes starts at the scheduled time.

It would be nice if TiVo had had someone with East Coast television watching experience on the original design team and had included more flexibility in manual recording capabilities so that one could at least get the proper title on a recording.


----------



## Fontzepontze (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation, guys. Still annoying (I just wanted to see that ridiculous campus they're building) but at least I understand who to shake my fist at now.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Feel the same way. We like The Good Wife and have the TIVO set to record 90 minutes, to be sure we actually get it! Most of the time we do! I could care less about football tho.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I have an even simpler solution. I just record CBS as a manual recording from 7pm to 12:30am every Sunday Night... I may be a bit biased, but it's simply the best night and network of programming all week.

Full disclosure, I am an employee of CBS and work for 60 MINUTES.


----------

